# Any Chopin/Liszt or any romantic music fans?



## UKFurry (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm wondering if there are many fans of romantic/classical in the fandom


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 5, 2016)

While I'm more into dance-pop now, I used to love that sort of music. Rachmaninoff's preludes are probably still my favorite works of the romantic period of classical music.


----------



## UKFurry (Oct 5, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> While I'm more into dance-pop now, I used to love that sort of music. Rachmaninoff's preludes are probably still my favorite works of the romantic period of classical music.


Interesting, Ive never enjoyed Rachmannoff myself...


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 26, 2016)

Yus! Chopin <3 nocturne ftw


----------



## UKFurry (Oct 26, 2016)

kemo_the_kitty said:


> Yus! Chopin <3 nocturne ftw


Yay ^^ someone else!!! ^-^


----------

